# weight scale



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

How much does a 29inch Northern weigh. I caught one on my ultra light rod today. that was a lot of fun. :beer:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

A 29" northen is going to be around the 7lb mark, give or take a little.


----------

